# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Justikanz's vivarium project... :)

## Justikanz

Heh heh... The base and background of this tank is Wild Ginger's work. I am getting emersed plants from Teo's for this tank. Will slowly plant... The tank will be lit by 3x24W T5HO. After I get an electrician to settle my powerpoint problem...  :Opps: 

Also need to get wire mesh and acrylic pieces as the tank's covers. This temporary acrylic cover has warped badly and there are big gaps now that frogs can escape...

I intend to increase the water level and have newts, gobies, paros and maybe bettas as well as some frogs...  :Grin: 

Btw, can paros and Betta splendens be ok together?  :Huh?: 

Oh, do you think there is a need for a small weak fan installed?  :Huh?:

----------


## ranmasatome

wait a minute...the tank sits on a chair???? point load leh..

----------


## Justikanz

Temporary only. I am getting a second chair to balance soon. After that will be buying a cabinet or table... This location also makes it a very photography subject...  :Embarassed:

----------


## michael lai

I thought you were complaining about too much tanks...giving away hermits..blah,blah....so that's what you have been busy with, don't have to explain.. :Laughing:

----------


## Justikanz

I am consolidating the tanks...  :Opps:  This one will be a consolidation of 3 tanks!... Easier to manage mah... But the act of getting the tank ready is a headache!!... Now I have to device a way to evict the paddletails living inside this tank!...  :Opps:

----------


## michael lai

Aiyah..already said don't have to explain mah. KeKe..me thinking also to set up 1 just for fun... :Grin:

----------


## Fei Miao

I think just paros will be nice for this tank  :Smile: ...

----------


## Justikanz

Miao, I have no choice... I am consolidating the tanks, including the goby tank... In that case, I might want to sacrifice the paros for the bettas. The bettas had been with me longer...  :Opps:  You want the paros? I have 3 now... Bought from Eco like 2 weeks ago.

Any ideas on how to evict the 2 paddletails inside now? They had found caves to hide now...

And where to find fine wire mesh? I need them more fine than the BBQ ones...  :Huh?:

----------


## Fei Miao

Yes! that'll be great, my son just asked me to set-up up a black water theme paludarium in his room, let me know when to pick the fish up. :Grin:

----------


## Justikanz

Ring me up to see if I can get home earlier today, if you want to pick up from my place... Need to catch the fish first... With the stuff for the 2 new tanks cluttering the room, I would need more time to catch them...  :Opps: 

If you want to pick up other locations, sms me and we discuss.

Back on track, anyone knows where to find coco husks or big pieces of peat? I wanna use them as substrate... The old substrate will surely not withstand the higher water level...

Will air plants survive in such humid conditions?  :Huh?:  Thinking of using them on the styrofoam wall on the right...

----------


## nostalgia

sorry silly question, for vivariums how do u keep the water clean? freq water change or u use filters?

----------


## Justikanz

This is Wild Ginger's design. He has a compartment at the back (right side) where I can insert a sponge as a filter medium. But I think I will not change water...  :Opps:

----------


## Justikanz

Update:

The guppies did not do well... Only 1 out of 6 survived...

But the other inhabitants, 2 _Garra fluvata_, 2 _Betta splendens_, 3 red-finned gobies looked fine...

I am going to place a CFB newt (a sole survivor), a common local frog (rescued from a bag of feeders) and some fresh water blennies (adopted from Alfa) in it soon, after the plants and water had settled down...



The right side is supposed to be where downoi is planted... but they are not doing well. I have no idea... But the crypts are doing good. Does anybody has any suggestion to replace the downoi? Something grass like and remaining short would be good...

----------


## valice

Downoi seems to melt when they try to adapt to new environment...
Give it some time to melt and hopefully new shoots will appear...

----------


## Justikanz

Strange that the crypts can make it but the emersed downoi melted...  :Razz:  Stupid downoi...  :Laughing: 

I will give them some more time and see if they will re-grow back. If not, I am thinking of getting emersed tenellus or hairgrass.

----------


## XnSdVd

erm... thomas the scape looks a bit... jumbled. That and wipe the glass before you shoot! *smack

Anyway, good luck with the fauna. And tell the newt i said hi  :Grin:

----------


## Justikanz

Hmm... A clearer view...



Plants are almost all emmersed aquatic plants, including but not restricting to the following:

_Cryptocoryne wendtii_ 'green', _C.wendtii_ 'tropica', _C.walkeri_, _C.nurii_, _C.parva_, _Baclaya longifolia_, _Hydrocotyle sp._, _Hygrophila corymbosa_ var, _Glossostigma elatinoides_, _Echinodoras tenellus_, _Bacopa sp._, _Rotala sp._, _Marsilea sp._, _Pogostemon helferi_, _Eleocharis acicularis_, _Hemianthus micranthemoides_ (or maybe it is HC... cannot differentiate their emersed form, growing some submersed to try), java moss and java fern with some terrestrial moss...

Fauna includes: 2 x _Betta splendens_, 2 x _Garra fluvata_ (sp.?), 2 x _Poecilia reticulata_, 2 x red-finned goby and 2 x fresh water blenny which had been hiding since day 1 and I am not sure if they had died...  :Opps:  There are also some snails in the tank...

Future inhabitants, after the plants all settled down and rooted, include frogs and newts...

Some of the plants...


Terrestrial Moss, HWChoy moss at the left bottom corner...  :Razz: 


Java moss, emersed.


Glosso emersed, with flowers, among parva...


Hygrophila, bacopa and an unknown plant (left side). Anyone can ID it?  :Razz: 


Wendtii green and rotala (with purple flowers)?...

----------


## Ibn

Left plant looks like some sort of Ludwigia. BTW, nice setup.

----------


## XnSdVd

Definately agree with were you put the HWchoy moss. It's just perfect. Lol, can't believe long i've been starting at that spot.

----------


## vincentlii

> Heh heh... The base and background of this tank is Wild Ginger's work. I am getting emersed plants from Teo's for this tank. Will slowly plant... The tank will be lit by 3x24W T5HO. After I get an electrician to settle my powerpoint problem... 
> 
> Also need to get wire mesh and acrylic pieces as the tank's covers. This temporary acrylic cover has warped badly and there are big gaps now that frogs can escape...
> 
> I intend to increase the water level and have newts, gobies, paros and maybe bettas as well as some frogs... 
> 
> Btw, can paros and Betta splendens be ok together? 
> 
> Oh, do you think there is a need for a small weak fan installed?


I see the base of the tank is just a chair, so dangerous! :Exasperated:

----------


## ranmasatome

it has since changed. safe now.

----------


## vincentlii

> it has since changed. safe now.


Don't tell me its some boxes or wooden crates :Blah:

----------


## ranmasatome

if thats your definition of safe then yes..

----------


## Justikanz

I am in the process of starting a new tank...  :Opps:  Supposed to be a terrarium, but I think I will incorporate a 'stream', so it will still be a vivarium...  :Laughing: 

Anyway, this is an update of this tank... SAFELY residing on a 2ft fish tank cabinet...  :Smile:   :Laughing:

----------


## vinz

Wow... complete with foggy effect.  :Smile: 

Any residents?

----------


## XnSdVd

grr.. mine never look that good...

----------


## Justikanz

No land fauna... Except for silverfish and soil mites...  :Razz: 

I have 4-5 Betta splendens and 2 (I think so!) garras in the water area...

Looks good? Think it is just the foggy/wet effect... I think I can do much better...  :Opps:  Thanks, by the way...  :Smile:

----------


## Betta Almighty

Hi Justikanz,

Any idea whats your tank temperature at?

----------


## Justikanz

My tank temperature is high... Water can be at 32-33C when I return at night...

----------


## Wild Ginger

Ahhh.. finally the pictures are in. Simply got to love those crypts, Thomas :Jump for joy:  Looks really good and well into its own maturity stage. Awaiting for your wandering streams to be in place. Can't wait, get it started!!! :Flame:  

PS: I've some slates if you're interested :Blah:  perhaps an overflowing cascading stream....... :Smug:  

Regards,
Phillipe.

----------


## Justikanz

Oh yes, my 'A river runs through it' project...  :Laughing:  Oh dear... Means I will be very tempted to visit you again this Sunday!...

----------


## Wild Ginger

Yes... come come... i just bought 6kilos of grey slates and they're exceptionally nice in making that dream stream you've always wanted. Just imagine the water cascading down the slates passing by the crypts which adorns the banks.

I can just imagine, a trip to Teo's and you'll be back with a handful of beautiful crypts. Oh how about fields of Marselias? I'm sure they'll look splendid. 

hehehe... evil thoughts :Evil:  

Regards,
Phillipe.

----------


## Fei Miao

Good looking set-up, how did you do the mist?
BTW, I have same problems with high temp in my tank, 30-32&#186;C,  :Knockout: what fish can survive in these temp.?

----------


## Justikanz

Fighting fish no problems... I am surprised the garras can tolerate too... But I think the lifespan may be shortened...  :Opps: 

Misting? I just spray the finest spray my bottle can perform... The effect on the glass is probably due to the air conditioning of the room...  :Opps:

----------


## Fei Miao

What about paros, do you think they can handle high temp?

----------


## Justikanz

I am not sure, But I am inclined to think it is not a problem.  :Smile:

----------


## knight

[QUOTE=Justikanz;184844]Hmm... A clearer view...


Terrestrial Moss, HWChoy moss at the left bottom corner...  :Razz: 





Good day to All, 
Can anyone advice what moss is on the background? Looks wonderful hm... may like to get some for my new project. 

Thanks
Knight

----------


## aquarius

I've come across these terrestrial moss in drains or sometimes in moist crevices at road sides. Usually they are in small clams. Btw can these terrestrial moss be grown submerged?

----------


## knight

> I've come across these terrestrial moss in drains or sometimes in moist crevices at road sides. Usually they are in small clams. Btw can these terrestrial moss be grown submerged?


Hm... interesting. Was wondering if you are kind to show me some direction where can I find this moss. 

Can't imagine going round all the drain in search for this moss!

Thanks in advance. 

Cheers
Knight

----------


## [email protected]

this is one cool tank.

----------

